# USB 3.0 Stick in USB 2.0 Schnittstelle



## Niza (4. August 2011)

Habe mal 2 Fragen

1.Wenn man einen USB 3.0 Stick in eine USB 2.0 Schnittstelle steckt funktioniert der USB 3.0 Stick dann ohne Probleme ?

2.Und wie wirkt sich das auf die Geschwindigkeit aus vom Stick?

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten!
Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ghostadmin (4. August 2011)

Funktioniert dann auch, hat halt nur USB 2 Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Niza (5. August 2011)

Danke für Antwort

 Also hat der USB 3.0 Stick mit den Geschwindigkeiten von z.B.
Lesen 70MByte/s
Schreiben 30MByte/s

dann lesen keine 70MByte/s sonder nur noch 57,2MByte/s (480Mbit/s)?

und schreiben dann gleich weil 30MByte/s innerhalb der 57,2MByte/s liegen?

 oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Poempel (5. August 2011)

Theoretisch stimmt das schon...

Aber bei USB 2.0 liegt die tatsächlich erreichbare Geschwindigkeit nur bei etwa 32 MB/s.


----------



## Matrix2 (5. August 2011)

funzt


----------



## S!lent dob (5. August 2011)

Nur weil die Schittstelle 32MB raushauen kann, heißt das nicht das der Stick das auch macht. Ich hab schon 2.0 Sticks gesehen die ledeglich 10MB Schreiben/Lesen.


----------



## Niza (5. August 2011)

Poempel schrieb:


> Theoretisch stimmt das schon...
> 
> Aber bei USB 2.0 liegt die tatsächlich erreichbare Geschwindigkeit nur bei etwa 32 MB/s.


 
Da fehlen ja theoretisch 25,2MByte/s
Wie kommt das den?

Die geben doch 480Mbit/s an und keine Umgerechnet 268,44Mbit/s (32MByte/s)
Das ist ja fast nur die Hälfte



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Nur weil die Schittstelle 32MB raushauen kann,  heißt das nicht das der Stick das auch macht. Ich hab schon 2.0 Sticks  gesehen die ledeglich 10MB Schreiben/Lesen.


 
Ok dass stimmt auch z.B. ein Stick kann nur 10MByte/s 
und kommt nicht an die maximalen erreichten 32MByte/s heran


----------



## Poempel (5. August 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Da fehlen ja theoretisch 25,2MByte/s
> Wie kommt das den?
> 
> Die geben doch 480Mbit/s an und keine Umgerechnet 268,44Mbit/s (32MByte/s)
> Das ist ja fast nur die Hälfte


 
Woran das jetzt liegt kann ich dir nicht sagen aber es ist so...


----------



## Hood (5. August 2011)

Das usb 2.0 nicht 480Mbit/s erreicht liegt daran dass nicht nur die reinen Daten übermittelt werden müssen, sondern auch z.B. die Kommunikation der Controller über den Kanal läuft. Außerdem schaffen die Controller die Datenrate auch nur theoretisch. Es gibt somit einen overhead an Daten, der die reinen Übermittlungsdaten ausbremst.


----------

